# Gtechniq launch new product demo videos



## gtechamy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi All,

We now have a number of new demonstration videos for a selection of our product range including C1, EXO, C4, C5, G1 and more.

Take a look at our all new YouTube channel to find out more.

Have a great day.

Amy


----------



## irsankao (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you these are fantastic.

Should have made them years ago.

Rob missed wearing the gloves on c4 application lol


----------

